# Winchester Archery is giving 10 Bows



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Winchester Archery is giving away 10 Winchester branded bows, both compounds and crossbows, just in time for hunting season! If you are 18 years of age or older, all you have to do is sign up at http://WinchesterArchery.com and click on the “10-BOW GIVEAWAY” banner on the homepage.

Starting August 1, 2012 Winchester Archery will randomly select one winner each day for 10 consecutive days! The winners will receive a randomly selected precision-engineered, made in USA Winchester brand compound bow or crossbow. Winners will be announced on the Winchester Archery website each day. You can’t win if you don’t enter, so do it now! What are you waiting for??? You may be one of 10 lucky winners!

http://www.winchesterarchery.com/10-free-bows-giveaway


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Nice!* :thumb:


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

Posted on ************ a while ago. Anybody shooting the new winchester lightning ? if so how do you like it ? please post review!


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome! There bows look nice. Never got a chance to shoot one. Hopefully will soon.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Would be nice to actually win something every now & then...Oh well...I'm in

Mac


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

No chance of winning I'm sure but I'm in too


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm sure 10 of their closes relatives and pro staff will be the winners just by chance of course!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Im in!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know I never win would be nice.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in. Wish me luck.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Me me me


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

love to have Winchester bow to put beside my papps model 12 :tongue:


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

done!


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck to all that enter, may the luckiest win!


----------



## Xbowtech (Jan 18, 2011)

*Winchester 10 bow give away*



bowtechnow said:


> Me me me


I read that there will be a certified auditor from some CPA firm that will do the drawing and eliminate any contestants thoughts of hanky panky! Looks like Winchester is one of the few companies to actually have a legitimate contest!!! Kudos to Winchester Archery!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

yes I'm in


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I put in but never win anything.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in. It would be nice to win one of these.


----------



## ivor darcy (Feb 24, 2009)

I tend not to enter my personal info into a website that does not have a secure address. If it does not begin with HTTPS it is not getting my info. Just be careful folks.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in it too win it


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

:thumbs_dolove to enter, but no love for canada:angry:


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

never win but ill try


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw shucks, Canadians can't enter.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Reed said:


> :thumbs_dolove to enter, but no love for canada:angry:


Or any other country outside USA.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm in like Flin.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll try 

2010 Z28 30"/60# (not set up yet)
MBH Energy with Rev cams (coming soon) with Yeti Archery side plates (aka Faith)


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in too.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

So i can only win if im in the U.s.a?Lol,Well not that i would ever buy one of your bows winchester,But now i never would even pick one up to Try.LOL


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't normally sign up for this kind of stuff mostly bc I never win but I figured it was worth a shot this time


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

In there


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in.....!!!


----------



## Duke2811 (May 3, 2012)

I'm in too


----------



## ivan (Dec 8, 2008)

Cant play ,live in Canada.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

MAC 11700 said:


> Would be nice to actually win something every now & then...Oh well...I'm in
> 
> Mac


I feel your pain! I could type all day and night entering these drawings and always seem to come up short! Oh well, I'm in too.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im in the lightning looks sweet as does the quicksilver 34!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## wisetech (Nov 14, 2008)

yep, no Canada, whats with that??????????????????


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Im in


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in and glad Winchester is offering this fun promotion. Bows look ultra-cool too. Interesting web site.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Reed said:


> :thumbs_dolove to enter, but no love for canada:angry:


x2......:thumbs_do:angry::thumbs_do


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in. I think it's a great promo.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

So this starts today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

AT News said:


> Winchester Archery is giving away 10 Winchester branded bows, both compounds and crossbows, just in time for hunting season! If you are 18 years of age or older, all you have to do is sign up at http://WinchesterArchery.com and click on the “10-BOW GIVEAWAY” banner on the homepage.
> 
> Starting August 1, 2012 Winchester Archery will randomly select one winner each day for 10 consecutive days! The winners will receive a randomly selected precision-engineered, made in USA Winchester brand compound bow or crossbow. Winners will be announced on the Winchester Archery website each day. You can’t win if you don’t enter, so do it now! What are you waiting for??? You may be one of 10 lucky winners!
> 
> http://www.winchesterarchery.com/10-free-bows-giveaway


Only US or Can departments to choose , what's about foreigners ?


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Threw my name into the running. Kicker for me is Winchester only offers two bows in my DL,neither I would ever buy.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

442fps said:


> Only US or Can departments to choose , what's about foreigners ?


+1! :angry:


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm in too


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in.. =)


----------



## DrugCoder (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but do you just become a member of Winchester Territory to enter? For contests like this I'm used to there being a separate entry form and I don't get that when I click on the contest banner.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Website wont let me enter contest. Must becuz im from california!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Brian Nelson won the first one!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone on here won?


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I won a tracker....


----------

